# East Jersey RailRoad



## Big Ed

Found this switcher hard at work in Bayonne, NJ

There's another engine working too I saw it once. It looks 20 times better then this one, it looks like it just came out of the paint shop. Nice.:thumbsup:
This ones in good shape too.

They work the old Constable Hook area of Bayonne. Mainly in the old Exxon Refinery that used to take up the whole tip of NY harbor and the river up to the Bayonne bridge. It's IMTT today. A joke of the terminal it used to be when it was Exxon.

Nice shape for an old diesel. I will try to get a shot of the other switcher too.


----------



## T-Man

Good looking.:thumbsup:
I need some tires on my layout.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Good looking.:thumbsup:
> I need some tires on my layout.


That tire has been sitting there forever.
I think it's from a 1934 ford.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

What a showpiece!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> What a showpiece!



The other one I think it's #117 looks 20 times better then that one!

Looks like it just came off the showroom floor.:thumbsup:


----------



## bradimous1

I will be traveling right past there tomorrow... will keep an eye out for it!!! beautiful


----------



## Big Ed

bradimous1 said:


> I will be traveling right past there tomorrow... will keep an eye out for it!!! beautiful



You drive a truck?

Did you see them? I am still looking for the sister to this one.

A few more pictures of it waiting for it's next move.


----------



## bradimous1

big ed said:


> You drive a truck?
> 
> Did you see them? I am still looking for the sister to this one.
> 
> A few more pictures of it waiting for it's next move.


not a truck driver... but travel frequently from Boston to PA and always take a slight detour to see the this area... love to watch the trains.

unfortunately, the weather was absolutely dreadful, so I had to skip watching the trains this trip... I was very disappointed as I was really looking forward to it because of the pics you posted.


----------



## Big Ed

I found this one working hard in the old Exxon Refinery in Bayway, NJ.
You can see it when your on the Jersey Pike at x13. 
You can smell it way before that.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Light rail flying through Bayonne, NJ.
I was going 50 mph and it must have been doing the same.:laugh:

I didn't think the shot would come out through the heavy chain link fence but I captured it. I am still going to try and get it while it's parked at the station.

A link on it.
http://www.bayonnenj.org/lightrail.htm


----------



## Big Ed

Ye old lift bridge over the Newark bay, NJ
Still in operation today.

There used to be another one down stream but they torn it down in 1980.
It made history though....a wiki.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newark_Bay,_New_Jersey_rail_accident



























Sorry about the buggie,pitted, sand blasted windshield. One of these days a brick is "accidentally" going to be thrown through it so I can get a new one. Most likely the brick will ricochet through the other one too.:laugh: They are both terrible, especially when I drive into the sun!

But most important is then I can take some good clear pictures.

By the way I got my new camera 14 megs with a 30 optical zoom. But I can't download them on my computer as it doesn't have enough ram! I have to use the old (young) lady's computer. Shudder, shudder
Plus I have to figure out how to post the pictures as they come out 100 times to big to post.

But it does take nice pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> There used to be another one down stream but they torn it down in 1980.
> It made history though....a wiki.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newark_Bay,_New_Jersey_rail_accident


Holy Jeez ... train went right over the edge! Yowwww! Sad story. I've never heard it told before, though. Yowww.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Holy Jeez ... train went right over the edge! Yowwww! Sad story. I've never heard it told before, though. Yowww.
> 
> TJ



There are other pictures of the wreck on the net but I couldn't find them.

edit.... I found a couple though small.


----------



## tjcruiser

Really tragic ... the wiki link said that that last passenger car hung there for 2 hours (hanging by its coupler!) before it fell in. I do hope the people inside were rescued.

Article said that the two locos were eventually salvaged and recommissioned into service again.

Also, post-accident investigation led to imposition of "dead man's control" in loco cabs.

Very interesting / sad snippet of history. Thanks again for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

We have a lift bridge in Louisville that crosses part of the Ohio River. Louisville was established at the Falls of the Ohio, a series of rapids that blocked shipping up and down river. The Portland Canal was eventually dug to get around them, and the McAlpine Locks are on the downstream end of the canal. The lift bridge spans the canal as part of a larger railroad bridge across the river.


----------

